# CO: Leaked photos of pit bulls killed / Denver ban



## APBTLove

http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2009/10/leaked_photos_of_dead_pit_bull.php


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As part of the feature story on the effectiveness of the Denver's twenty-year-old law outlawing pit bull breeds, Westword posted a photo blog of dogs impounded in a section of the municipal animal shelter known as Pit Bull Row. Now, photographs have surfaced apparently showing some of the estimated 3,487 pit bull carcasses that have been carted away from from the shelter since the ban was enacted.
> 
> The photo-taker, who asked to remain anonymous, tells Westword the pictures were taken in 2006 on the grounds of the city animal shelter. According to officials, animals euthanized by the shelter are removed by a contractor for disposal.
> 
> 
> ​
> After a one-year moratorium, Denver began to again enforce the pit bull ban in 2005, causing a 77 percent increase in the number of dogs impounded in Pit Bull Row. City records show that between 2005 and 2006, 1,454 pit bulls were put down, leading to the large pile-ups of dead dogs depicted here. Click photos for full size.


http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2009/10/leaked_photos_of_dead_pit_bull.php


So now the BSL, HSUS, Peta, and supporters can stand up. What heros... Demolishing families one bulldog at a time. The only people this hurts are the good ones, all it does is boost the ego of the street trash who will have them BECAUSE thy are outlawed. Look at them, their empty shells, that could very well be your dog next. Remember, German Shepherd Dogs, Rottweilers, American Pit Bull Terriers, American Staffordshire terriers, dogs who have short hair and muscled bodies, and whatever breed BSL dislikes next are vicious killers. Even if they are eight week old babies.


----------



## HeidiW

How horrific! This is so extremely sad.


----------



## Steffanie

Nothing short of horrific.

After they really started enforcing the ban in Denver down here in Colorado Springs(an hour and a half away) we had a sudden surge of pits in the shelter. Surrendered here so they wouldn't be put to sleep in Denver, and occasionally we get some that are fleeing from Denver to this day. Some also get surrendered because the military base is stepping up breed bans to a ridiculous level - Pits, Mastiffs, Wolf Hybrids, other bully breeds(names escape me, less common breeds though), and the most recent addition was BOXERS.

Walk through the kennels here and I'd say nearly half are pits, and most still get adopted. Walk through court hold and how many pits are there right now? ONE. There for attacking another dog, he used to walk up tail wagging with his sweet eyes begging for attention, but now he just looks at you pathetically as he has learned no one can touch him because he's not owned by the shelter. Considering the amount of pits we get, the majority are very sweet, pass all their tests and get adopted.

Breed bans make no sense, and this article that the page has a link to sums it up well and explains the IMO GREAT alternative that Boulder has:
http://www.westword.com/2009-09-24/news/boulder-takes-a-bite-out-of-bad-dog-behavior/


----------



## VectorSketcher

It is horrible indeed and Steffanie has summed it all up in a nutshell. I know so many people who have been forced to give up their beloved dogs, sweet dogs at that. And now that the military bases here are slapping down a lot of breed banning I fear that things will get worse before they get better. It is a sad ordeal all the way around.


----------



## Doubleminttwin

Thats disgusting, I can't believe people would stand by and let that happen, it just once again proves who the true monsters are.


----------



## GSDElsa

I got chills reading that. The scaries thing is the German Shepherds could be next!!!!!!!!!!!! If they did it for one "dangerous" breed, why not another? Just disgusting.


----------



## APBTLove

http://againstbsl.ning.com/group/breedsonthebsllist


> Quote:
> 75 dogs on the BSL list!
> Is your dog on the list of banned breeds for BSL?
> 
> 1. AIREDALE TERRIER
> 2. AKBASH
> 3. AKITA
> 4. ALAPAHA BLUE BLOOD BULLDOG
> 5. ALASKAN MALAMUTE
> 6. ALSATIAN SHEPHERD
> 7. AMERICAN BULLDOG
> 8. AMERICAN HUSKY
> 9. AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER
> 10. AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER
> 11. AMERICAN WOLFDOG
> 12. ANATOLIAN SHEPHERD
> 13. ARIKARA DOG
> 14. AUSTRALIAN CATTLE DOG
> 15. AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD ( Why? I don't get it!)
> 16. BELGIAN MALINOIS
> 17. BELGIAN SHEEPDOG
> 18. BELGIAN TURVUREN
> 19. BLUE HEELER
> 20. BOERBUL
> 21. BORZOI
> 22. BOSTON TERRIER
> 23. BOUVIER DES FLANDRES
> 24. BOXER
> 25. BULLDOG
> 26. BULL TERRIER
> 27. BULL MASTIFF
> 28. CANE CORSO
> 29. CATAHOULA LEOPARD DOG
> 30. CAUCASIAN SHEPHERD
> 31. CHINESE SHAR PEI
> 32. CHOW-CHOW
> 33. COLORADO DOG
> 34. DOBERMAN PINSCHER
> 35. DOGO DE ARGENTINO
> 36. DOGUE DE BORDEAUX
> 37. ENGLISH MASTIFFS
> 38. ENGLISH SPRINGER SPANIEL
> 39. ESKIMO DOG
> 40. ESTRELA MOUNTAIN DOG
> 41. FILA BRASILIERO
> 42. FOX TERRIER
> 43. FRENCH BULLDOG
> 44. GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG
> 45. GOLDEN RETRIEVER (Why is this dog on the list?)
> 46. GREENLAND HUSK
> 
> 47. GREAT DANE
> 48. GREAT PYRANEES
> 49. ITALIAN MASTIFF
> 50. KANGAL DOG
> 51. KEESHOND ( Or this breed I have never heard of any issues with this breed either.)
> 52. KOMONDOR
> 53. KOTEZEBUE HUSKY
> 54. KUVAZ
> 55. LABRADOR RETRIEVER (What the heck is this breed doing on the list?)
> 56. LEONBERGER
> 57. MASTIFF
> 58. NEOPOLITAN MASTIFF
> 59. NEWFOUNDLAND ( I have never heard of any issues with this breed.)
> 60. OTTERHOUND
> 61. PRESA DE CANARIO
> 62. PRESA DE MALLORQUIN
> 63. PUG
> 64. ROTTWEILER
> 65. SAARLOOS WOLFHOND
> 66. SAINT BERNARD
> 67. SAMOYED
> 68. SCOTTISH DEERHOUND
> 69. SIBERIAN HUSKY
> 70. SPANISH MASTIFF
> 71. STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER
> 72. TIMBER SHEPHERD
> 73. TOSA INU
> 74. TUNDRA SHEPHERD
> 75. WOLF SPITZ


----------



## Smith3

APBTLove, as i recall Goldens are high up on the bite list. Doesn't mean they are bad, there are just a lot of goldens out there.


----------



## Smith3

There are several on this board that cheer the limitations of Pit's

Sadly, they don't realize our beautiful GSD's are a stones throw away from breed bans occuring. 

Shame good dogs are put down due to bad owners of other dogs.


----------



## APBTLove

http://blogs.westword.com/latestword...t_bull_row.php
http://blogs.westword.com/latestword...row.php?page=2
http://blogs.westword.com/latestword...row.php?page=3

Ah, I didn't write that, just copied it.. Yes, I know goldens are, they are so overbred a lot have weak genes and nerves... Everyone wants one, so the BYBs are flourishing.


----------



## LARHAGE

I had no idea Pugs, Boston Terriers and the dreaded Fox Terriers were so dangerous!!!


----------



## APBTLove

Yep. 

I'm starting to think the BSL people just hate dogs in general. I'll b sure to watch my step, I know people with all three of those insane breeds...

I don't think anyone can understand the complete terror of BSL until they're seen the carcasses, and the torn families. I would MOVE and smuggle my animals out before I'd hand them over to die alone and scared, because they were born into the wrong body.


----------



## Smith3

Honestly, I see these politicians and BSL people worse than Vick, because they promote the mass murder of dogs who have done nothing wrong except being a specific breed.


----------



## dOg

*from locked thread*

<span style="color: #CC0000">link from locked thread NOT already here</span> 


BSL is as wrong as nuclear rain.


----------



## jfisher

> Quote: There are several on this board that cheer the limitations of Pit's
> 
> Sadly, they don't realize our beautiful GSD's are a stones throw away from breed bans occuring.


Exactly. Just like the saying goes, Give them an inch and they'll take a mile. If they gain ground with banning Pits, they'll be all the more confident moving onto other breeds such as OURS!

-Jackie


----------



## RubyTuesday

It's truly strange that the Scottish Deerhound is on the list but the Irish Wolfhound is not! Not that I want them to be. 

BSL is strictly BS IMO. & evilEvilEVIL, too.


----------



## Crabtree

#63 PUG????


----------



## Crabtree

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGEI had no idea Pugs, Boston Terriers and the dreaded Fox Terriers were so dangerous!!!





> Originally Posted By: crabby#63 PUG????


Oops! Sorry I skipped right past that one Larhage.

So when are they going to start the cat breed banning. Maybe throw in a few horses while they're at it. Makes about as much sense as running with scissors.


----------



## Jax08

I have a quarterhorse that bites...well...until he tried to take a chunk out of the electric fence.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs

well, I mean, there was a woman who had to move out of NY because of her F1 Savannah cat... "Too wild"...this cat was so mellow. I met her and her cat at a TICA sanctioned cat show. 

And yes, we can ban Arabian horses too, for their firey, high-energy temperaments and mega intelligence that sometimes makes them hard to handle! 

::Sigh:: I love Pits, Dobes, Bully breeds, and bullmastiffs.









How about we ban Chihuahuas, Lhasa Apso's, Shih-Tzus, Min-Pins and Cocker Spaniels? Not because I dislike these breeds per say, but I've been bitten by more small dogs than anything else!!! (I worked in animal rescue and as a groomer)


----------



## flyinghayden

I know a little girl was killed by a pit about a year ago in Anchorage, and since then, the shelter there has been overrun with pit bulls. People just dumping them, and out of the hundreds that end up there, 1 or 2 might get out alive. Alaska hasn't banned them yet, but they are very regulated, spay, neuter, a huge fine if you don't, muzzle when in public, impound, quarintine, euth, with only one bite incident. It would be easier to own a grizzly bear.


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden Alaska hasn't banned them yet, but they are very regulated, spay, neuter, a huge fine if you don't


See this type of law would make everyone happy - you can have a pit but you need to spneuter it. Our shelters are overflowing with them too. It's unfortunate becuase they can be wonderful dogs. Just seems the type of people in providence who get them want them because they're intimidating looking, then they encourage a fear response from a naturally people loving breed till it turns into a psycho. 

Not trying to pick a fight, that's just what I see around here.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina See this type of law would make everyone happy - you can have a pit but you need to spay/neuter it. Our shelters are overflowing with them too. It's unfortunate because they can be wonderful dogs. Just seems the type of people in providence who get them want them because they're intimidating looking, then they encourage a fear response from a naturally people loving breed till it turns into a psycho.
> 
> Not trying to pick a fight, that's just what I see around here.


No, you are definitely right, I will not argue with you, since I'm not too far from Prov. myself. I know a few responsible pit bull or bully breed owners, but for the most part, I see people who have ill-trained dogs who want to be macho.







Makes me want to kick them (the people) in the face.


----------



## APBTLove

The ONLY reason I would not agree with Speuter laws for the breed, is that it is a type of BSL, a step closer to banning. It would be great, though, if you had to get your dog passed in health and temperament before breeding legally, people would still do it, yes, but less. 

The 'pit bulls' people are churning out by the thousands are not at all like they used to be, MOST today are breeding for looks.

These dogs are gorgeous IMO. APBTs.
http://www.matrixkennels.com/niobe.htm

These are american bullies:
http://www.freewebs.com/legendarybulldog/sol_boy.jpg
http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/5199/20081107003236200705141ks8.jpg
(how much you want to bet everyone says "Snoop gotta pit bull!" at this image)

Here is a UKC APBT:
http://www.grimeskennel.com/images/doc/Doc.jpg

Not sure of the registry, but a nice looking APBT from PBC:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3387/3640194272_bac6704fb0.jpg
32lbs is read correctly.

A gorgeous AKC Amstaff.
http://www.olmar.purebredpuppy.com/Tommy.jpg

The point on my long winded post is to show that ALL of those dogs would be called 'pit bulls' if they did not have papers showing what they were bred as.. There are plenty more, any dog with short hair, a muscular body, and wedge head is a pit bull... So for every 'pit bull' attack, it is most likely BYB trash, or a mutt. It would be extremely rare to find a real APBT attacking... Yet despite all of the logical evidence and experts on the breeds, BSL and their supporters turn a deaf ear to it, and continue banning 'vicious' dogs.

I am so glad that, for now, my state takes it one dog at a time... Not by the breed. But the amount of idiots I see with 'pit bulls', it's only a matter of time. The more who are educated the better.


----------



## selzer

I am not a fan of pit bulls. I personally do not like the look, that is just a personal preference and not to be debated and not an attack on anyone or their dogs. 

The Alaska laws sound very harsh. I do not think that it is very condusive to owning dogs to require that they be muzzled in public just by the breed. People see the muzzled dog, and automatically think, mean, dangerous, that is also a step closer to banning them in my opinion. It certainly does nothing for their image. 

However, if there is a law on the books to ban a breed, as they can do it, they should do it in sections:
1. Everyone registers/licenses their dog by breed.
2. People of breeds that require extra containment/safety precautions are then mailed a list of what is required by law in keeping the dog, and that can include spay/neuter.
3. Real estate law should require that people be informed that there are breed bans before purchasing realestate or renting.
4. No new dogs of that breed should be allowed to be moved within the area covered by the law unless they are already meeting all the criteria, ie speutered. 
5. The actual ban would grandfather in exisiting animals.

I wish someone would make it a law that local ordinances had to grandfather in animals that are obtained legally prior to any ban. 

Yes, I am against banning a breed of dog, but they are doing it all over, and putting restrictions on dogs of specific breeds. If they do it, I hate that people have to give up or euthanize beloved pets that have not done anything. 

If I owned a pit. I would seriously consider not licensing it. The licenses tell the authority where the dogs are, and the people who are doing the right thing will be the first to lose their dogs.


----------



## tuco

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> If I owned a pit. I would seriously consider not licensing it. The licenses tell the authority where the dogs are, and the people who are doing the right thing will be the first to lose their dogs.


Why Selzer!!! and here I thought you were as pure as the driven Snow. Now you're thinking like one of us Criminals.


----------



## windwalker718

The people the BSL's effect are honest people who mostly have very sweet dogs. Those who are using Bully breeds to guard drugs or other illegal enterprises certainly don't register them. BSL's are nonsense. I've had GSD's since 1972, and in all that time the ONLY dog I've owned who bit was the darn Chihuahua, and her only if someone she didn't know cornered her. I've GSD's now (3) and can't get Home owners insurance! 36 years with NO BITES... and @ one time I had 15 GSD's on the property. *sigh*

The pictures make me think of the Holocaust... and the reasons for it make about as little sense as the mentality of the Nazi's. It makes my skin crawl !!


----------

